# Quokka!!!!!!!!!!!!



## chickenman (Aug 18, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that i think quokkas are like the most awesome animals in teh world and stuff.... they even beat most reptiles. They has the cute little faces and the little pudgy bodies and every thing... and like every thing is awesome and cute and stuff... accept their tail... it looks kinda retarded...
the one at the ed centre at Taronga is awesome to... its like fully hand raised and just like a puppy...... u come into the enclosure it hops up to you, wags its tails and waits for a pat... then it follows you around while you clean up and tries to nibble on the broom... and when your sunning the lizards they come up and are like hmmm wth are they and starts sniffing them then the lizards lick it and it runs away and hides be hind your legs 

But yeah sorry just wanted to let you know what I thought about them....
Also is there any way of getting one as a pet.... I doubt there is but you never know there might be some way 

Thanks for listening to my ramblings


----------



## scorps (Aug 18, 2008)

Beat most reptiles :shock:

Don't you mean beat most reptile foods, their full of nutrients and stuff 


Scorps


----------



## chickenman (Aug 18, 2008)

noooo


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 18, 2008)

Overgrown mangy rats.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 18, 2008)

scorps said:


> Beat most reptiles :shock:
> 
> Don't you mean beat most reptile foods, their full of nutrients and stuff
> 
> ...


 

hahaha SECOND THAT


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## xander (Aug 18, 2008)

Quokkas are very cool. They kick *** over alllll herps....


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

i know they are really cool


----------



## Magpie (Aug 18, 2008)

Quokka soccer!


----------



## Duke (Aug 18, 2008)

chickenman said:


> Just wanted to let you know that i think quokkas are like the most awesome animals in teh world and stuff.... they even beat most reptiles. They has the cute little faces and the little pudgy bodies and every thing... and like every thing is awesome and cute and stuff... accept their tail... it looks kinda retarded...
> the one at the ed centre at Taronga is awesome to... its like fully hand raised and just like a puppy...... u come into the enclosure it hops up to you, wags its tails and waits for a pat... then it follows you around while you clean up and tries to nibble on the broom... and when your sunning the lizards they come up and are like hmmm wth are they and starts sniffing them then the lizards lick it and it runs away and hides be hind your legs
> 
> But yeah sorry just wanted to let you know what I thought about them....
> ...



+1 for Quokka

*They eat their own faeces
*There's a unit in the new OPAL reactor named after this animal due to the above point


----------



## chickenman (Aug 18, 2008)

dont most animals eat their own faeces? rabbits? dogs? whatever else?


----------



## ambah (Aug 18, 2008)

chickenman said:


> dont most animals eat their own faeces? rabbits? dogs? whatever else?


 
people? lol


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 18, 2008)

Ha ha, they are cool.

I am jealous of my SA bretheren. They are allowed to keep Quolls!!!


----------



## chickenman (Sep 29, 2008)

guess whos moving to SA.... XD


----------



## Hickson (Sep 29, 2008)

This quokka you work with - his names not Pugsly, is it?



Hix


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Sep 30, 2008)

Couldn't agree more with the over sized rat comment, their disease ridden rodents that are only found on one island for a reason - to stay there and not annoy anyone else

*shudders*


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 30, 2008)

I asked my friend on MSN while reading the first post, and she sent me a googleimages search with pictures of them. Her comment was... "It looks like a kangaroo that got confused and mated with a racoon".

I'm somewhat against kangaroos and koalas (awful things), but I'm indifferent to this.

chickenman, you've got to remember that this is a _reptile_ forum. Thus, it's generally not a good idea to say that something with fur, buck teeth and the size of a reptile- prey item is "better" than a reptile. Lol


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 30, 2008)

You didn't even post a pic....lame.


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> Overgrown mangy rats.



thats what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## mattmc (Sep 30, 2008)

indeed *raised 1 eyebrow*


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 30, 2008)

they are soo cute! (had no idea what they were till google jumped in to help,...)


----------



## Emzie (Sep 30, 2008)

i think there cute


----------



## reece89 (Sep 30, 2008)

what ugly creatures!


----------



## chickenman (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah im pretty sure its name is pugsly 

ok next time im at the zoo ill take a picture with one of the quokkas


----------



## tomcat88 (Sep 30, 2008)

r u related to leo sayer by any chance :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2008)

Untouchable_Jodz said:


> their disease ridden rodents that are only found on one island



Firstly, they're not confined to one island - Quokkas are found on the mainland too. 

And the reason they appear mangy and disease-ridden is because the tourists on Rottnest feed them, plus they raid rubbish bins. There was a population boom and now they survive in high densities on the island feeding on whatever they can scrounge, and disease is common.

However, the population on the mainland very healthy individuals.



Hix


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i stand corrected! *note to self, dont believe what the W.A people tell you RE: only one place they are found.


Still I don't really like them.. give me a wallaby or a joey anyday :Might not be the same thing but close enough lol


----------



## Hickson (Sep 30, 2008)

Ummm........ they ARE a wallaby.



Hix


----------



## chickenman (Oct 1, 2008)

tomcat88 said:


> r u related to leo sayer by any chance :lol:



not that i know of XD


----------



## Colin (Oct 2, 2008)

Quokka Doodle Do Chickenman :lol:


----------



## hallie (Oct 2, 2008)

This should be an olympic event..The quokka hammer throw..just kidding.:lol:


----------



## chickenman (Oct 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## xander (Oct 3, 2008)

Quokkos kick a#@e over 90% of reptiles...


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey thats not nice quakka's are native to rotteness island just of Perth, been there a lot patted them and all its good to see them in there natural environment


----------

